# Eskimo Pistol Bit 8”



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I bought one to use on my Dewalt 20 volt drill. 

Holy cow! 3 lbs and worked like a champ. 

Anyone want to buy a 80 lbs jiffy gas auger?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Iron Bear said:


> I bought one to use on my Dewalt 20 volt drill.
> 
> Holy cow! 3 lbs and worked like a champ.
> 
> Anyone want to buy a 80 lbs jiffy gas auger?


Have one now and loooooooooooove it.

I drilled some holes for a few fellers that had the green ones. Their batterie went dead the second day out on the ice at FG.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> Have one now and loooooooooooove it.
> 
> I drilled some holes for a few fellers that had the green ones. Their batterie went dead the second day out on the ice at FG.


+1


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Went out today with my pistol bit. I drilled about 144” on a 2 amp battery.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice! I'd be curious to stack one of those up against my Nils augers I run with my DeWalt 20v. How many holes do you punch/inches cut before needing to change the blades?


----------

